# Diary of a master webber



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

As some of you may of seen in the picture section , I got myself a Linothele fallax on Saturday . I left it in the tub it came in over night but fed it a few crickets . Yesterday I moved it into a glass tank with a few twigs in . 

I plan to take a photo every day to show the web while it's being built . 

Day 1 . 










The sharp eyed of you may be able to make out the wee beastie in the top left corner under the webbing .


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Sounds good.

You sure the spider isn't top left though?


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

Oooooh, I love these events, and we all have front row seats! :jump:

Seriously, this kind of stuff is amazing to me.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Oooooh! This should be interesting! I love the webs, but would be cool to see the process! :2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Not much to show for Day 2 , it don't seem to of done much but I can't stop posting on the second day or this thread will go nowhere . 










On the plus side you can see the lazy beastie . :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

You're not giving it enough caffeine Matt.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> You're not giving it enough caffeine Matt.



You think I should gut load it's crickets with nescafe ? (other brands are also available . )

I think it takes a bit of water to get this beastie to get motivated . within five minutes of spraying the tank it'd moved to 4-5 different locations in the tank . Never saw it moving though , it's like it knew I was looking in on it . :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> You think I should gut load it's crickets with nescafe


Douwe Egberts should get the job sorted, I recommend the number 4. 

:2thumb:


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Put a wee spiderman mopdel in the tank, the competition might spurt a web spree


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

bung some red bull in its water dish lol


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I originally planned to post a pic every day but then it'd be like an on going spot the difference competition . Even after 2 days you'll have to look quite hard to spot the difference . :lol2:

Day 4


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

I can see a difference after 4 days, small....but its there. :2thumb:
Have you administered the suggested caffeine yet? :lol2:



Looks good so far Matt.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

after you have completed the mission Matt you could put all the pics onto a movie and do a time lapse if you fancied it  cant wait to see day 45


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> after you have completed the mission Matt you could put all the pics onto a movie and do a time lapse if you fancied it  cant wait to see day 45


Hopefully by day 45 you wont be able to see any substrate when viewed from above . 

But then I wont see much of the lil beastie . :sad:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Day 5 

More webbing apparent , most noticeably in the bottom left corner but also a bit in the center .


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Mutley.100 said:


> Day 5
> 
> More webbing apparent , most noticeably in the bottom left corner but also a bit in the center .
> 
> image


Looking good :2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Being a weekend , I decided to take a bonus pic , from the side . :2thumb:

Day 6 










You can't see it too well , but you can kinda make out some of the fine webbing stretched over the top of the twigs .


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Looks good from the side.

You can see the height of the web better 

Top view and side on pics for every day of your life now


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

**

Looking great so far mat :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My Chilobrachys web up a lot faster lol. Typical that you decide to do something like this and they decide to not play along lol


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

selina20 said:


> My Chilobrachys web up a lot faster lol. Typical that you decide to do something like this and they decide to not play along lol


It's doin' alright for such a wee chappy in that size tank .


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

He doesn't want to peak too soon.


----------



## Maia666 (Mar 2, 2012)

Great idea, I shall enjoy watching this even if it is at your spiders own pace lol


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Day 7


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

This is pretty epic. What T is this? Sorry im a total noob
:iamwithstupid:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

It's not a T as such , it's a Linothele fallax


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Day 8 

Time to take the pics into the 3rd dimension .


----------



## MaxJay (Feb 10, 2012)

Starting to look good


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Great Pics Matthew, although, to get a better sense of the webbage, i think all futur pics should consist of one from the side and one from the top


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Day 11 

It's been a few days as I may've feed it a bit much and it's not done much due to being a little plump. :lol2:


----------



## strommy (Oct 1, 2011)

Christ !! puts my GGB to shame .. got her last week and its hardly weaved any web at all ! thats it .. gonna gut load my crickets on Red Bull ! Or get it a life membship of the local gym. that way it can get some steroids that will build it up ... a web like wire mesh then :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

My wee Cambridgei sling has webbed one corner of her beaker and pulled some of the substrate onto the webbing, she's made herself a wee hiding place :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Lookin good matt  another 11 days and the spider is gone!!! hehehe


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Day 24

Haven't posted any pics for a while as it'd not done anything . But now it's moulted I'm looking for more construction soon . 

From the front 









Side 
You can see the moult in there , near the branch . 









Plan view . 










Now to annoy the spider and remove the moult through the webbing .


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Epic webbage! Is this what made you choose this spider?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

ashbosh said:


> Epic webbage! Is this what made you choose this spider?


It's what made me decide to get a Linothele yeah , decided on fallax 'cus it's sexier than megatheloides . :lol2:


----------



## FA154L (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont like spiders myself but this thread is just amazing that one lil thing can construct something so complicated if i ever get over the fear would defo get one


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

FA154L said:


> I dont like spiders myself but this thread is just amazing that one lil thing can construct something so complicated if i ever get over the fear would defo get one


Exactly what I was just thinking. I am not a fan of spiders but this is fascinating!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

gingersnap said:


> Exactly what I was just thinking. I am not a fan of spiders but this is fascinating!


So the obsession begins . Muahahahaha


----------



## FA154L (Nov 27, 2011)

gingersnap said:


> Exactly what I was just thinking. I am not a fan of spiders but this is fascinating!


Tell me about..lol...i was watching a few on youtube today even just watching spiders gave me the chills but i had to carry on watching lool they are quite amazing lol


----------



## DisturbedStu (Feb 15, 2012)

Fantastic thread so far, can't wait to see the finish article.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Unfortunately , the L.fallax that provided the fantastic webbing for these pictures died a few weeks ago . On the other hand I've got 4 smaller specimens and may well restart this thread or possibly create a fresh thread with one of those .


----------



## FA154L (Nov 27, 2011)

Mutley.100 said:


> Unfortunately , the L.fallax that provided the fantastic webbing for these pictures died a few weeks ago . On the other hand I've got 4 smaller specimens and may well restart this thread or possibly create a fresh thread with one of those .


:-(.....start a new one :-D 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------

